# Scared sick?!?!



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Has anyone scared or heard of anyone being scared so bad that had to vomit?

I scared a customer Friday night who had actually come through opening weekend. We change things up through the night and from night to night to encourage them to come back. 

Anyway he was walking with a friend and telling her what was about to happen in the hall and then I slowly stepped out from behind the door behind them and walked right up behind them. I was literally inches away from him when I snarled. He jumped forward and to the right pinning himself and the girl with him against the wall.

He screamed and said "You weren't there before that scared me good." Then he said he was going to be sick and left the haunt to vomit in the parking lot....LOL.

Needless to say we're having FUN and giving them there money's worth!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I've never been "scared" sick but a vortex tunnel gave me extreme vertigo and I almost hurled on an actor.


----------



## SilentScream (Oct 13, 2009)

While working my gallow/hangman scene last weekend after a particularly good scare I got so excited (just like a kid on Christmas Eve) I climbed down and vomited . Does that count?


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

When I was working the professional haunt, we had a few through the years. I remember one girl that didn't make it into the third room of a 20 minute haunt. She was panicking and as we were escorting her to the back stairs to get out, she spewed projectile style. The great thing was when customers decided they couldn't take it and exited after the first few rooms did not get refunds when they asked.

Did you come here to get scared?
Yes.
Did you get scared?
Yes.
We did our job. No Refund.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

All the proceeds are going to charity and we're only charging $5 with the exception of Halloween night. We've had people and even groups back out after entering the first room, and we aren't giving refunds.

I think part of the reason this has happened is that the charity decorated the front area of the building where the cue line and concessions are, and I took care of the actual haunt...I think it's a little bit of a shock....LOL.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

We had our haunt last weekend. No spewing, but one woman had a panic attack that was bad enough that the paramedics were called (we had them on grounds).

It didn't help that one of the actors was showing them a shortcut out but he was in the crazy clown outfit--and the woman was terrified of clowns . . . .

About 5% of our guests don't make it all the way through.


----------

